# Macro Lighting



## Adamneedsadvice (Jun 26, 2011)

I posted a thread in the product review / discussion a while back but didnt get any replies so hopefully someone that frequents the macro section can help me.

I'm just getting started with photography and I'm interested in macro.  I recently got a canon 100mm 2.8 lens, I know its a good lens and am happy I bought it.  I shoot with a T2i.

I need a lighting set up though!  Otherwise what was the point of me buying a good lens after all, if not having sufficient lighting is holding its capabilities back!  (yes I do know its very important)

I want to shoot insects, as well as still objects, and portraits.

But I dont know what I should purchase!  Ring light? (heard its not good - flat light)  double twin light?  remote flash?  I don't understand the differences of the speed lights canon offers - aside from price...  Are non-canon variants just as good as the canon versions?  Whats the differences / benefits of all these different types of set ups?

I was looking at canons macro twin light for a while but... I dunno?  

I seen this twin light on ebay and its really cheap - would it work? (just by price I'm assuming its a piece of junk) but I'd like to avoid spending $1000 if I can... Macro Twin Flash Lite Light kit for Canon T2i,Xti,XS,G2 | eBay


I guess what is comes down to is - is the canon macro twin light an ideal choice?  or is there a better (similarily priced - or cheaper priced) alternative that will work just as good, etc.?

So any recommendations for a satisfactory functioning, and moderately priced set up would be very much appreciated! 


Thanks!


----------



## Bukitimah (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi, I am no expert but I think it would be nice to share some of my experiences. For macro outdoor, it may not be so sample with bulky light system. Just ring lights also may not do the trick. Of course if you got all the equipment, you stand a better chance. Ultimately, you need to adjust to the situation and that requires lots of practice. I know of some one here in Singapore that goes around taking macro using ver simple set up and the photos are just great. Too strong flash will not work either. So my take is, go out and shoot using whatever you already had and fine tune later. Shoot anything just to see what you can achieve. Good luck


----------



## ramblingman (Jun 28, 2011)

For lighting with my D90 Nikon I just use my SB600 with a syn cord and extension arm  ...works good ...and not very expensive !


----------



## tyler_h (Jun 28, 2011)

I asked a question here about ring flashes here a while back. As I've done more research I've ended up looking at a different set-up. I haven't gone through with the purchase yet, but it's looking like being:
430ex II
OC-E3 syn cord
and a
Giotto-MH1104 compact ball head.
The purpose of the ball head is to attach to a custom flash bracket. I have a friend who used to work at a laser cutting place so am doing up some designs to be made out of Stainless Steel. The idea for this came from LordV (if you google this screen name you will find his flickr/posts to photography sites etc). A good lot of information is shown here: Macrophotography by LordV - Canon Digital Photography Forums

To go with this I'll just make a homemade diffuser  to cut down on cost a little.


One of my motivations in going down this route is it should provide a bit more mileage from the flash as it would be more useful for portrait type stuff as well. And more that just the flash you'd already be getting it off camera (although on a short leach). If you get (or make) a bracket that has enough versatility is would do fairly well to get you started I'd imagine.

It should set me back ~AU$500 + around $50 for the custom bracket. From the same store to get the Canon ring flash it would be around $780 and $1175 for the twin head version. Being in the US you should have no problems finding a genuine deal (these are grey imports with warranty by the reseller) cheaper, well under you concern for a $1000 set-up.


----------



## jake337 (Jun 28, 2011)

I just made this..  I used an old pop up flash diffuser.  You could use any sort of diffusion material.


----------



## jake337 (Jun 28, 2011)

I would like to add Tyler-h setups sounds sweet.


----------



## tyler_h (Jun 28, 2011)

jake337 said:


> I would like to add Tyler-h setups sounds sweet.



Thanks. Hoping to finish up the bracket design towards the end of this week. Won't be able to order the rest until week after next though, but once I actually have my setup I'll post details and such for the bracket and some test pictures and such once I get to have a little bit of a play around with it.


----------



## Adamneedsadvice (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for the replies and suggestions everyone!


----------

